

On Leaving Google - bootload
http://www.digitalhobbit.com/archives/2008/04/13/on-leaving-google/

======
ardit33
Google now is a very large company, and no matter how much they try to make it
fun, it is still a very large company, with all the politics, b,s,
inefficenices, frustrations, and inability for developers to make large
impacts.

Google is the new MS (well, the MS in the early/mid 90s). Talent will start
hemorraging slowly and surely, and in 10-15 years it will be just like MS, or
worse IBM.

~~~
andreyf
_... in 10-15 years [Google] will be just like MS, or worse IBM._

Ugh, keep your vague abstractions on reddit.

To be qualified to make that assessment, you must be working at Google and
have worked at MS in the 90's. My guess is you are 0/2.

One guy leaves Google because he likes the thrill of start ups and you deduce
that "talent will start hemorraging (sic) slowly and surely". First off, how
the hell does one hemorrhage slowly? Second, there are very talented people
who like start ups and there are very talented people who like job security.
For example, professors.

~~~
ardit33
Ok, while I am not an expert, but I can say there are many good people leaving
Google. 1. From knowing three x-gogglers, (one of them is a good friend), 2.
From what you can read on the news also,

<http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/03/can-google-stop.html>
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/apr/30/news.cityne...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2007/apr/30/news.citynews)
[http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/04/03/what_to_ma...](http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/04/03/what_to_make_of_googles_brain_drain.html)
[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/brain-
drain-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/brain-drain-fears-
as-google-loses-more-senior-executives-804067.html)
<http://www.gulfnews.com/business/Technology/10204853.html>

it is an undenaible fact that people are leaving. For many reasons, but they
are. I understand that there are bright people that like the security of a
large company, but there are many more bright people that Google is not
attractive employer anymore. Lots of great perks, but salaries are just
average, work maybe interesting or mindblowing boring (depending where you get
stuck), plus many people bright would like to work on something on their own
rather just be another small cog in a large company.

~~~
gruseom
There's also the fact that the mindset among hackers at large is shifting away
from being employees toward being entrepreneurs. No doubt employment at Google
is more pleasant than average, but hackers are sensitive to the judgments of
their peers, especially the ones doing cool things, and I bet that many
talented programmers at Google are chafing under the idea that they _are_
nevertheless an employee.

------
apathy
Oh look, an Xoogler who got burned out by working on ads when it seemed like
everyone else was working on cool stuff.

Who'dve thunk it?

I'm not going to judge his choice of startup. I applaud this guy's resolution
to do what makes him happy, instead of taking the safe alternative at a mature
company. Because for him it was obviously the right thing to do. Cheers!

------
vikas5678
I liked his description of google, seemed more real world and he lined up the
advantages and disadvantages of being at google well. He's leaving because his
goals are alligned with that of google's, not because google is a particularly
sucky place to work or anything. I also need to get myself a couple of 24 inch
monitors :-).

